# when coming to full draw???



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

this is easy, just start high . it takes less energy let gravity work for you dont fight yourself. then come down slowly.


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

What I've found to help is to completely concentrate on your target, while drawing back. If your eyes are already where you want your sight to be, you should automatically line up with it.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

your having a mental breakdown,stare at the center of target,if your pin falls down to lets say 6oclock and you mentally follow down you will always hit low.now if you stare at the center and your pin drops but you disregard it because you are focused on the center when you release your arrow will find the center.your arrow will hit where your mind is i.e. if u follow pin down ull hit low,if u stare at center(which doesnt move)ull hit your mark.if you r really aiming hard your sight will find the center dont watch your pin focus on center it doesnt move.people start chasing the pin all over trying to control it this leads to overholding and then they cant get their shot off in the proper time.


----------



## flathead1216 (Sep 4, 2010)

been shooting a couple things and trying to do as said but still having some problems. i'm beginning to wonder if i let off some of the tension if it may help that way i am not fighting the bow all the time.never had this problem before though but i may try it, i'm gone take a few days off and see how i shoot the next time.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

freezing or not being able to bring bow up is mental not mechanical.this is a form of target panic and ur fighting your mind,think about it there is no demon physically holding your bow down to keep you bringing it up.take a break start again when you shoot start high tell yourself ur not gonna let pin fall below center if it does let down start process again.again this is not mechanical its mental


----------

